# Looking for turkey hunting land around Paulding County



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking for land in Paulding for turkey hunting only.  Would also consider Carroll, Haralson, and Douglas counties.  Please PM me if you know of anything.  Thanks


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 19, 2012)

Still looking


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 22, 2012)

A possible:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=675153

The Paulding and Carroll tracts have good Turkey.
New members can hunt all tracts this, (2012), Turkey season.
As a bonus, deer hunt this fall, and Turkey next spring.


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BPowell92 (Jan 1, 2013)

ttt


----------

